# CPC-A/LPN/Medical Biller



## DawnTaddeo (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking for Medical Coder position wither remote or Reading, PA area.

Many yrs. of experience in medical office as insurance coordinator & coder. 
My resume is attached.

Dawn E. Taddeo, LPN, CPC-A
					1744 Rose Street
					Reading, PA 19601
					610-375-0807
DETaddeo@msn.com

Objective
Detail oriented and quality focused professional with over 24 years of experience in medical administrative support, including medical billing, coding, accounts receivable and office management. I am looking for a challenging role with your company as a professional coder where I can utilize and build on my extensive background in order to become an integral part of your organization.
Experience
Berkshire Allergy & Asthma Center, Inc		Wyomissing, PA		2/27/95-5/16/12
CPC-A   Certified Professional Coder (AAPC)
•	Assign codes on all diagnoses, procedures, professional services and supplies using the most accurate and descriptive ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS and E&M codes for all patient encounters to ensure accurate reimbursement
•	Chart audits â€“ random & weekly to maintain accuracy of claim filing & reimbursement
•	Claim audits â€“ pre and post-payment review for accuracy. Correct any coding errors.
•	Provide documentation training and advice to providers in order to reconcile clinical notes with encounter forms for proper code selection
•	Conduct training, in-service and other education regarding diagnosis, procedure code assignment, and regulatory requirements to all members of the billing and clinical staff.
•	Extensive knowledge of anatomy, physiology and disease process stemming from nursing background
Office Manager

•	Maintain an efficient and highly organized medical office
•	Schedule, coordinate and facilitate monthly staff meetings
•	Review daily accounts receivable reports
•	Monitor and track accounts receivable to ensure timely payments 
•	Work closely with practice administrator to review over-all financial health of the practice
•	Able to perform duties in both clinical and administration areas
•	Indentify and resolve personnel issues
•	Conduct employee interviews and evaluations

Insurance Coordinator

•	Verify insurance eligibility & benefits
•	Review benefits with subscribers and provide estimate of out-of-pocket expenses
•	Submit & track all insurance claims using MEDENT software
•	Accurate insurance payment posting and identify errors. Correct any errors as they occur
•	Maintain fee schedules for multiple payers to assure accuracy of reimbursement
•	Collect patient payments and maintain accurate billing records
•	Patient collections

LPN
•	Competent in all nursing duties associated with the diagnosing and treatment of allergies & asthma, including triage, allergy testing, allergy immunotherapy & pulmonary function studies.


Previous  work experience includes: 
	Medical Billing/Coding : Family Practice, Medical/Surgical
Nursing : Orthopedics, Med/Surg., Emergency Room, ICCU, Nursing Home & Assisted Living,      
                                Endoscopy, Family Practice.

Previous work experience specifics available upon request. 

Education

Feb-August, 2011 â€“ CPC Certification Training â€“ American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)

March 1980-June 1981 â€“ Reading Area Community College

March 1977-March 1978 â€“   Graduate - Reading Muhlenberg Vo-Tech Practical Nursing Program

June 1971 â€“ Graduate â€“ Reading Senior High School


Licensure/Certifications

Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)
Licensed Practical Nurse

References Available Upon Request


----------

